# Wife really annoys me at time - feel like I've got to keep argument going



## bob1471 (Dec 27, 2013)

Sometimes when I don't want to.

Its as if something in the back of mind is saying, dont let her get away with that, say something. Its as if I dont want to be a pushover.

Probably not the best way to do it because it never works.

Her favourite trick is talking to me like crap. Drives me up the wall. Might be for something she feels I've done - her answer well if you're going to act like I child I'll treat you like a child....

I feel I've got to answer back for this but Im thinking there must be a calmer more sure way to do it than just arguing.

I need to know when to pick my battles etc.


----------

